# automatronics help



## neoblue456 (Oct 1, 2009)

each year I build a casket which I personally "pop" out of, decor, fog, etc
this year I wanna get into automatronics but know nothing about
wanna build an electrocution chair w/ motion sensor, auto-open casket w/ motion sensor, and ghost behind a wall w/ motion sensor

any help would be apprecuiated


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

hauntproject.com

check that site out.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

You're kinda getting a late start - that's a lot to do in 3-4 weeks. I can advise on the opening coffin, but you need to let me know your requirements and budget.


----------



## neoblue456 (Oct 1, 2009)

I already have all props built. Just need electrics; motion sensor, timer, controller, motors, etc
Doesn't need to be sophisticated


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

To do something quick, I suggest:

http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/ez-8.html

This is a good sensor:

http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/pir.html


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

This may be worth a look too http://www.pimpmyprop.com/RelayTimerDetails.htm


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Electrocution chair with motor & sensor = Chair + mains powered drill with offset cam for vibration connected to a PIR sensor light. Quick and easy

Casket open = pneumatics + Picoboo or Nerve Center or EFX-TEK Prop 1 + PIR OR self return windscreen wiper motor + PIR. More difficult.

Need more info for ghost suggestions.

All can be found on this and other sites. Search in the howto sections


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Regarding the coffin, what do you want it to do? Open a lid, pause, then close the lid or just bounce it up and down?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I have some good information on Motion sensors on my website


----------

